# Question about dying dark hair and breakage.



## bunnie_luv (Dec 1, 2007)

So, I have really dark brown hair naturally. I've only gotten it highlighted blonde once in my life and it was damaging but maybe not that horrible? Hurt my scalp though. Not sure on why?

I'm thinking about dying my hair again though. I'm thinking about making it a darker read and super light blonde. I'm just really worried about breakage! I talked to a stylist and she said it'd prob be pretty bad. My hair breaks fairly often already. Super laaame. Is that normal??

My best thoughts so far are to get my hair layered and get a really short layer on the top and just have that blonde. If only the short part is dyed like that maybe it won't really break so much? Other thought would be to get strawberry blonde instead maybe with a few chunks of blonde blonde. 

Also, it'll only be the top back layer. Underneath I want it all red. Ugh, here's pics! 

I want to go from this:






To this, pretty much EXACTLY:





The hairstylist also said I shouldn't ever really blowdry or straighten my hair anymore if I do this. Not even cool! So anyways, does anyone perhaps know from experience or have any ideas? I'm really wanting a change, but I don't wanna spend all that money just to end up hating the condition of my hair later. Thanks everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 1, 2007)

In all honesty, I can't see how you could do it and still end up with relatively healthy hair. 

The problem isn't that you're dying it, it's that your color is so dark it has to be stripped first.  I'm going to assume that your stylist is using a bleach to strip it (there are non-bleach alternatives, like Rusk ID or Shwartzkof makes one, but they are extremely costly), which is what is going to damage your hair.  Unless you have super healthy, strong hair, I can't think of a way to do this that won't damage your hair like no tomorrow.  

It's not the length of your hair that's the problem, it's the fact that you're removing the color from it.  So if you want to cut it, go ahead, but it won't change what damage is done to your hair by the double process.  Even if you decide to go strawberry blond, since your hair is so dark they'd still have to strip and color it (double process), so you'd still be doing the same amount of damage to your hair, but probably on a smaller scale.  

Keep in mind also, red is the HARDEST hair color to keep.  The red pigment is the largest one, hence it's the hardest to keep under the scales of the hair follicle.  You can always use color-depositing conditioners to keep the color, but if you're doing multiple colors that might be out of the question.  Think of the upkeep too before you do this: is it worth it to you to keep going back every few weeks for a double process?  Or even if it's just because your red starts to fade and you want to brighten it?  What if you decide you want to change your hair?  You'd have to wait a while before you could change the color, and even then there's the potential that they'd have to lift this color to put the new one on- again another double process.  

If you do decide to do it, heed your stylist's advice and no flat irons, curling irons or blow dryers on your hair.  You'd end up with some serious breakage and a whole bunch of damage that would probably wind up with you having to cut quite a bit off.  Don't be surprised either if she has you sign waivers; we had one girl in my salon who wanted something similar (a cool blond on top, a dark brown on the bottom) whose hair was wrecked by stripping it.  The waiver is there for reasons like that, but your stylist should warn you of all potential dangers.

Not trying to discourage you from doing it (I love the way the red/blond looks, tbh), but I'm just trying to let you know all the things you should consider before doing it.  

Let us know what you decide though!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 1, 2007)

If you're saying your hair is already damaged and not from hair dyeing then you probably use a flat iron or blow dry it everyday right? If you're adding chemicals to that mix you're going to break a lot of your hair off. I would start repairing your hair now, by cutting down on the straightening and using some repairing lotions (these usually contain protein) and wait until you see a very large decrease in hair breakage before you go for something so extreme. I like the idea though; although you can tell from the picture that that girls hair is fake and damaged (she has extensions).


----------



## aeni (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you instead thought about cutting your hair and getting extensions instead?  Everyone else is right on the damage and I've attempted that look before with the same color hair as you in highschool.  My hair melted so much to the point that we had to cut much of it off and then use a fall to not show the damage done when I went back to school.  IMO and experience - It's not worth it to try and spend 2-3 years growing it back out.


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 2, 2008)

Oddly enough while doing a search on highlights and hairstyles I came across this post. I just recently joined this community for eyeshadow stuff and have been wondering all day if there was at all a community like such for hair. I'm about to do test swatches on the black, teal, faded turquoise, and pink and see how long I'm going to have to bleach each section but I'm really interested in knowing what you ended up doing and how it turned out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bunnie_luv* 

 
_So, I have really dark brown hair naturally. I've only gotten it highlighted blonde once in my life and it was damaging but maybe not that horrible? Hurt my scalp though. Not sure on why?

I'm thinking about dying my hair again though. I'm thinking about making it a darker read and super light blonde. I'm just really worried about breakage! I talked to a stylist and she said it'd prob be pretty bad. My hair breaks fairly often already. Super laaame. Is that normal??

My best thoughts so far are to get my hair layered and get a really short layer on the top and just have that blonde. If only the short part is dyed like that maybe it won't really break so much? Other thought would be to get strawberry blonde instead maybe with a few chunks of blonde blonde. 

Also, it'll only be the top back layer. Underneath I want it all red. Ugh, here's pics! 

I want to go from this:





To this, pretty much EXACTLY:





The hairstylist also said I shouldn't ever really blowdry or straighten my hair anymore if I do this. Not even cool! So anyways, does anyone perhaps know from experience or have any ideas? I'm really wanting a change, but I don't wanna spend all that money just to end up hating the condition of my hair later. Thanks everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Woooooow!!!!!!!

Her Hair Is Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Bad.

( In A Good Way )

Ugh If I Were You I Wouldnt Do It Because My Older Sister Died Her Hair When She Was 16 And She's Been Having To Die It For The Past 10 Years Because The Color Always Fades And So Forth Issues. Plus She Has Naturally Curly Hair, Which She Hates, So She Straightens, Blow Drys Every Day ( Or Whenever She Goes Out ) And Its Pretty Much... Short ( Cause Constant Spilt Ends ) Plus It Breaks Badly.. So Yeah.. Her Hair Sucks And I Don't Want That To Happen To You Because She Is So Unhappy And Regrets It.... SOOOO yeah..


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 5, 2008)

Ok I have to agree with you there. I've been dying my hair since I was 14 at first just a little and now well lets just say I love bright colors. However that being said I am lucky enough to have thick hair so 1/2 my hair  could fall out and it would still look fine *laughs*  That and I condition like a well...naughty word. Most people don't take the time to take care of and maintain that and that chick in the picture it's so totally clip in extensions looking at it again that and to get that everyday would take forever. Most of the time my hair is up in a damn ponytail and I don't give a rat's booty and when and if I have time (I have a 15 month old there is no time these days) I do straight iron but my hair ever since I got pregnant got curly so it's a brat and a 1/2 to do anything with. That's why I've recently made my own clip-on extensions because I just bleached the royal crap out of my hair and am dying it cotton candy pink so black extensions will make it at least give the impression my hair is healthy.

I'm ranting don't mind me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Woooooow!!!!!!!

Her Hair Is Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Bad.

( In A Good Way )

Ugh If I Were You I Wouldnt Do It Because My Older Sister Died Her Hair When She Was 16 And She's Been Having To Die It For The Past 10 Years Because The Color Always Fades And So Forth Issues. Plus She Has Naturally Curly Hair, Which She Hates, So She Straightens, Blow Drys Every Day ( Or Whenever She Goes Out ) And Its Pretty Much... Short ( Cause Constant Spilt Ends ) Plus It Breaks Badly.. So Yeah.. Her Hair Sucks And I Don't Want That To Happen To You Because She Is So Unhappy And Regrets It.... SOOOO yeah.._


----------

